# Say hello to my new toy



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

This beautiful amplifier is an Xtant 404m. It's capable of 4x50watts or 2x200 bridged. 

















Few minor scrapes on the polished cover. No big deal I'll buff em out.
Just took a glance at the manual... this thing is awesome. Raw clean power nothing less. 
Should make an great platform for my next project. :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks nice
what is this next project?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i used to have a 404M and a 202M in my SE... they where great amps. nice and clean. man that chrome top is hard to keep shiny though... always had fingerprints. Alas... they got jacked... so i moved on to some JL's.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you had insurance 

My plan is for a nice but inexpensive component set and maybe a small woofer or mid-bass 6 1/2 woofers. 

Simple yet complex. 

Possible, my dream idea, a-periodic enclosure. Still not sure.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I'm considering these components from Cadence...










Here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3075800971&category=32819


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Cadence makes nice amps, I haven't ever heard anything about their speakers though


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> ^ I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you had insurance
> 
> My plan is for a nice but inexpensive QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> Cadence makes nice amps, I haven't ever heard anything about their speakers though


I agree with you completely! 
I did do a web search and found a few reviews all giving GOOD praise, very very few reviews. 
The interesting thing was not a single negative word was said, I guess they can't be all that bad if nobody is complaining.  


The JBL gto603c is my first choice, but they are no longer manufactured making them very hard to find.

The Crystal components seem like a nice inexpensive option. Wish i could find a nice set on sale. 

I can’t see spending more than $100 on a decent set of comps.


----------

